# questioin



## Madmax (Feb 15, 2012)

has Polaris changed there exhaust mounting design from 2000-now on the sportsman 500 ho's?. i have been looking for an exhaust for my 01 sportsman 500 ho for a wile and cant really find anything for an 01 just wondering if there is a difference in them.


----------

